

Raspberry Pi Camera Board is available - tonylemesmer
https://export.farnell.com/jsp/raspi/orderPad.jsp?&country=GB
On UK Farnell website. Check it out!
======
tonylemesmer
also here on the Raspberry Pi website:
<http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3890>

